# PPTP sehr langsam?

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Ich habe auf meinem Gentoo vServer (100mbit Anbindung) drauf.

Da wir ab und zu mal ne Runde spielen wollen habe ich mal einen VPN installiert.

Bitte keine Disukssino wegen der Sicherheit von PPTP. Es dient nur fürs reine Spielen. Mehr haben wir damit nicht vor.

Der PPTP Server rennt einwandfrei, jeder kann connecten und wir sehen uns ohne Probleme aufm Server.

Aber wir haben eine sehr negative Sache festgestellt. Gestern haben wir zu sechts Empire Earth angetestet (Ist ein altes Spiel). Es war jedoch sehr lansam im VPN. Ständig Lags etc ...

Als vergleich haben wir das bekannte Tool Hamachi ausprobiert. Siehe da, hier gibt es keinen einzigen Lag. Also muss es am VPN liegen.

Hat jemand ne Idee wieso? 100mbit sind gegeben (und werden auch in uploads/downloads erreicht). Die Auslastung lag bei paar % nur.

----------

## Keepoer

Hi,

die den lag-Zuwachs kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe keine Lösung gefunden. Denke mal, dass es an PPTP liegt.

Hast du mal versucht, google o.ä. einmal von dir aus und über VPN zu pingen? Wie groß ist da der Unterschied?

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Die Auslastung lag bei paar % nur.

 

Dir ist schon klar, dass die dir angezeigte Auslastung die Auslastung des Host-Systems ist, oder?

----------

## ConiKost

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> die den lag-Zuwachs kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe keine Lösung gefunden. Denke mal, dass es an PPTP liegt.
> 
> Hast du mal versucht, google o.ä. einmal von dir aus und über VPN zu pingen? Wie groß ist da der Unterschied?
> ...

 

Hi!

Im schnitt 50-150ms lagen die Pings.

Google übern VPN anpingen? Der VPN hat keinen Access aufs Internet direkt.

Was willst du mir damit sagen wegen der Auslastung?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

damit ist gemeint, wenn du ein ntop oder tcpdump auf dem Server laufen lässt, ist es klar, wenn die Netzauslastung bei max. 1% liegt, da dein Inet-Anschluss zuhause nicht einmal annähernd an die 100MBit herankommt. Oder irre ich mich da jetzt  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## ConiKost

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> damit ist gemeint, wenn du ein ntop oder tcpdump auf dem Server laufen lässt, ist es klar, wenn die Netzauslastung bei max. 1% liegt, da dein Inet-Anschluss zuhause nicht einmal annähernd an die 100MBit herankommt. Oder irre ich mich da jetzt 
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Jo richtig  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ConiKost

Niemand ne Idee?  :Sad: 

----------

## ConiKost

*push*

----------

## Keepoer

Liegts vielleicht an der Auslastung des vServers? Darauf wollte ich eigentlich beim ersten Post hinaus...

----------

## ConiKost

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> Liegts vielleicht an der Auslastung des vServers? Darauf wollte ich eigentlich beim ersten Post hinaus...

 

Naja mit was kann ich die messen? Mit top habe ich das mal 15 Minuten beobachtet (wähhrend die anderen gezockt haben und lags hatten) der höchte wert war mal kurz 20% ... laut top.

----------

## Keepoer

Wird der Server über XEN gesteuert? Ich habe bei meinem vServer schon eine "hohe" Auslastung, wenn ich eine LA von 0,05 und eine 5%tige Auslastung habe. Poste mal deine /proc/user_beancounters...

----------

## ConiKost

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> Wird der Server über XEN gesteuert? Ich habe bei meinem vServer schon eine "hohe" Auslastung, wenn ich eine LA von 0,05 und eine 5%tige Auslastung habe. Poste mal deine /proc/user_beancounters...

 

Moin!

Ja, ist XEN.

Gitbs aber nicht  :Sad: 

conikost@vServer ~ $ sudo /proc/user_beancounters

sudo: /proc/user_beancounters: command not found

----------

## bbgermany

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moin!
> 
> Ja, ist XEN.
> ...

 

Wenn die "Datei" im proc-Filesystem liegen soll, dann wird sie wohl nicht ausführbar sein (zumindest ist das meistens so).

MfG. Stefan

----------

## ConiKost

OMG -.- ich bin dumm ...

Na wie dem sei ... ich egal  :Wink: 

vServer conikost # cat /proc/user_beancounters

cat: /proc/user_beancounters: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

----------

## Keepoer

Das du die Datei nicht hast, ist auch gut so. Die findest du eigentlich nur bei vServern mit Virtuozzo-Technologie. Aber du hast ja Xen. Wenn jetzt noch der Speicher gut aussieht, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter...

----------

## ConiKost

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> Das du die Datei nicht hast, ist auch gut so. Die findest du eigentlich nur bei vServern mit Virtuozzo-Technologie. Aber du hast ja Xen. Wenn jetzt noch der Speicher gut aussieht, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter...

 

conikost@vServer ~ $ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        393380     347476      45904          0       4376     126036

-/+ buffers/cache:     217064     176316

Swap:       393368      62768     330600

----------

